# Life in prison for letting a 13 year old boy touch your tits



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

[youtube]HYyeKvQpqT4[/youtube]

What do you think about this?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 17, 2013)

That seems really fucked up to me. I liked that defense lawyer's passion, and she had great points. Much of the legal system is fucked up, i.e. less time for murder than statutory rape (or 'lewdness with a minor'), less time for robbing federal banks than growing marijuana, etc.. I guess the judge's hands were tied in terms of the law, and that you probably need to stay unemotional to be effective in that role, but his apathy was a stark contrast to the defense's impassioned plea. Fucked up, I say...


----------



## Y0da (Aug 17, 2013)

Rules made by politicians to win votes from anally retentive middle class arseholes, people who know the score rarely vote as they know it will make no difference.
Ergo, lives ruined to very little effect other than very short term political gain.


----------



## karousing (Aug 17, 2013)

why is america that dumb? i dont comprehend it.


----------



## Commander Strax (Aug 17, 2013)

There is grey areas in every law but in my opinion they should Hang child molesters.

There should definitely not be a statute of limitations on child touching.

That being said she should not go to jail and touching boobs at 13 is all you think about


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 17, 2013)

what the shit....

Life for getting your titty squeezed? What is this Kazakhstan?


----------



## Commander Strax (Aug 17, 2013)

karousing said:


> why is america that dumb? i dont comprehend it.


Unless everyone involved is a Native American then it is a bad argument. America is made up of people from everywhere, So really you should say why is everyone so stupid.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 17, 2013)

Commander Strax said:


> Unless everyone involved is a Native American then it is a bad argument. America is made up of people from everywhere, So really you should say why is everyone so stupid.



By that same argument, we're all Africans....

Would you say that modern Americans and Modern Africans share virtually all similarities between law, culture, society, etc., so much that the words American and African are interchangeable?


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Aug 17, 2013)

and others have sex and babies with there victims and get probation she must have pissed somone off in high places


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

Interesting responses so far

So now what if it was a man instead of a woman and he got a 13 year old girl to touch his cock, do you think you would still feel the same way?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Interesting responses so far
> 
> So now what if it was a man instead of a woman and he got a 13 year old girl to touch his cock, do you think you would still feel the same way?


It would still be wrong IMO. Adults shouldn't be touching people who barely turned into a teenager less than a year ago. That's way too young! 

Life is a major punishment for such a small crime though. The dude wasn't raped I'm sure. If he was raped, my opinion would be different. 

the sex of the person makes no difference to me.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 17, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Interesting responses so far
> 
> So now what if it was a man instead of a woman and he got a 13 year old girl to touch his cock, do you think you would still feel the same way?


Tits aren't genitals. So, it's different.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Tits aren't genitals. So, it's different.


She received a life sentence, apparently it's not that different in the eyes of the law


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 17, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She received a life sentence, apparently it's not that different in the eyes of the law


And that's where the problem is. The law doesn't have the ability to differentiate between tits and dick. 

TV censors make these kind of judgements all the time. It's ridiculous that Judges are unable to have some say in the sentences they give...

The definition of 'lewd' in this case, is basically undefined, so it appears. If this isn't the first time things like this have happened, why hasn't this been addressed already?


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Aug 17, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Interesting responses so far
> 
> So now what if it was a man instead of a woman and he got a 13 year old girl to touch his cock, do you think you would still feel the same way?


I probably wouldn't like it I think that would be over the top. Back in the old west days men would marry girls as young as 11. Its actually a little different because she only let the boy touch her tits and most likely that's all they did. She doesn't deserve that high of a sentence maybe 1-5 years tops.


----------



## karousing (Aug 17, 2013)

Lewd - Crude and offensive in a sexual way.
Minor - an underage child
18 is the age of consent.

life imprisonment?
not even a mental institution? (according to the video she was abused as a child which would suggest mental trauma)
cmon.... wtf if wrong you prosecutor/judge 
where is the sanctuary amongst the zombies?


----------



## Vigth (Aug 17, 2013)

Dam that's fucked up, nice to see some passion from the lawyer though.


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 17, 2013)

karousing said:


> why is america that dumb? i dont comprehend it.



Neither do we my friend.

Neither do we.

Seems we're all about the "one step forward, two steps back" approach to cultural development.

/shrug


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

not condoning the act but thats overkill for sure. the system smh


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 19, 2013)

What authorities had to say when it was announced that Ike was sleeping with his sexy teacher (they were out for blood when they thought it was a young girl and male teacher) - 

[video=youtube;kIfOjkB17BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIfOjkB17BA[/video]


----------



## bmiller (Aug 19, 2013)

When somebody goes to jail. I think back to Bill Clinton, lying in Court to everybody! I would be in jail if that was if I lied in Court! Yes there is a law forbidding us to lie on the witness stand! But not for all!! We know our justice she is blind, nobody said "She is fair/honest"! I never used to care about politics when I was younger. When my parents retired I seen/heard them become vocal about politics and our justice system! Now I'm sounding off just like I heard them. To be honest...I'm way more vocal/louder and tell everybody my opinion and thoughts! As just like here in the 'Social Media', putting my ass/mouth out there for everybody to hear my stupid opinions! Please don't get me started with our government! Hey this is not about POLITICS !! SORRY !
That's bullshit about life-n-Prison! Although I got thrown in jail for cussing somebody out on the phone. Quote "You should call the law, you f-----g c---! Away I went, couple days later! That was justice at it's best!
Hell man we could open a bag of worms (Politicians-crooks and the list is longer than I can type!)
again how is that law different for man & women! If he's married to a young beautiful Girl...He's a perfurt (sorry spell check not working & I'm no speller!) and the women is only a cougar!!??
I'll have to admit...We don't live in a perfect world ! Damn I need to set a timer, going to flower! YEA HAWWW !


----------



## bmiller (Aug 19, 2013)

SORRY I got off your question! NO POLITICS !!


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 19, 2013)

bmiller said:


> When somebody goes to jail. I think back to Bill Clinton, lying in Court to everybody! I would be in jail if that was if I lied in Court! Yes there is a law forbidding us to lie on the witness stand! But not for all!! We know our justice she is blind, nobody said "She is fair/honest"! I never used to care about politics when I was younger. When my parents retired I seen/heard them become vocal about politics and our justice system! Now I'm sounding off just like I heard them. To be honest...I'm way more vocal/louder and tell everybody my opinion and thoughts! As just like here in the 'Social Media', putting my ass/mouth out there for everybody to hear my stupid opinions! Please don't get me started with our government! Hey this is not about POLITICS !! SORRY !
> That's bullshit about life-n-Prison! Although I got thrown in jail for cussing somebody out on the phone. Quote "You should call the law, you f-----g c---! Away I went, couple days later! That was justice at it's best!
> Hell man we could open a bag of worms (Politicians-crooks and the list is longer than I can type!)
> again how is that law different for man & women! If he's married to a young beautiful Girl...He's a perfurt (sorry spell check not working & I'm no speller!) and the women is only a cougar!!??
> I'll have to admit...We don't live in a perfect world ! Damn I need to set a timer, going to flower! YEA HAWWW !


You make a concise point


----------



## bmiller (Aug 19, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> You make a concise point


I like your 'Avatar', that's how I feel most of the time.......OOOOOOOOOO'DDDOOONNN'TT F--K W/ME ! !


----------



## chewberto (Aug 19, 2013)

Did he get a boner? Cause if he did.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 19, 2013)

funny this came up.. 
was just watching tv last night, mtv's true life.. it was true life, i'm a sex offender... two cases were these kids had sex with girls.. i think one kid was 18 at the time and was in a relationship with a girl whom was 16 at the time.. they broke up and she went to the police..
now the kid is on the sex offender's list for the rest of his life for having sex with his under age gf.. and not every state is the age of consent 18.. some states like in the south it's like 12. but w/e, this was in illinous..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> funny this came up..
> was just watching tv last night, mtv's true life.. it was true life, i'm a sex offender... two cases were these kids had sex with girls.. i think one kid was 18 at the time and was in a relationship with a girl whom was 16 at the time.. they broke up and she went to the police..
> now the kid is on the sex offender's list for the rest of his life for having sex with his under age gf.. and not every state is the age of consent 18.. some states like in the south it's like 12. but w/e, this was in illinous..


Absurd. Context doesn't mean shit to these people..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 19, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Absurd. Context doesn't mean shit to these people..


 thanks pada, that's the same i had thought.. i don't see how that's even legal if you're two years older than a person to be charged with statutory rape and be considered a sex offender..
remind me not to move to chicago... not that into having sex with minors mind you, just not a fan of crazy ass laws..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks pada, that's the same i had thought.. i don't see how that's even legal if you're two years older than a person to be charged with statutory rape and be considered a sex offender..
> remind me not to move to chicago... not that into having sex with minors mind you, just not a fan of crazy ass laws..


That's the same shit cops pull when they write you a ticket after you've been honest with them, which is why you should never a. talk to a cop, and b. tell the truth, because they lie to you. They say it's the law, and it's their job to enforce it, same with judges, not to write it, _that's the politicians job_... That's the justification.. Dismissal of all of whatever humanity they might have had left in them, it's the Nuremberg defense.. "I was just following orders". That's how you can hand a life sentence to a person who clearly doesn't deserve it. It's how you can put someone away for 5-10 for growing a plant.. 

As soon as my parents pass away I'm out of this fuckin' place..


----------



## karousing (Aug 19, 2013)

what would most doctors advise to a patient with a gangrenous limb?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks pada, that's the same i had thought.. i don't see how that's even legal if you're two years older than a person to be charged with statutory rape and be considered a sex offender..
> *remind me not to move to chicago*... not that into having sex with minors mind you, just not a fan of crazy ass laws..



The laws are tough here, that's why I can never give the girls back when I'm finished with them...


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck I would have been a kid in the candy store if it was me when I was 13 .. I bet the kid whacks off every night thinking about this encounter


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 20, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


>


I would...


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]HYyeKvQpqT4[/youtube]
> 
> What do you think about this?


With no details about what actually happened I have to go with the jurors finding her guilty of lewd acts with a child

She's clearly an adult and being a women shouldn't change the nature of her punishment


If the legal system is fucked up it shouldn't take a woman being given equal punishment that men receive for people to notice


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

It's fucked up alright and the sentence definitely doesn't fit the crime.
How many rich kids get away with much worse on a daily basis because of Daddy's money or connections.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 20, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


>



You bastard. 

LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Fuck I would have been a kid in the candy store if it was me when I was 13 .. I bet the kid whacks off every night thinking about this encounter


That's what I'm saying.. plus.. wtf 13 year old kid would tell their parents they got some ffs?
Mine would probably notice for the simple fact that i would probably never leave her side lol..


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> That's what I'm saying.. plus.. wtf 13 year old kid would tell their parents they got some ffs?
> Mine would probably notice for the simple fact that i would probably never leave her side lol..


Or else she fell out with someone who knew and they blabbed


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Or else she fell out with someone who knew and they blabbed


I'm sure that's probably what went down..
In the MTV story I was talking about the couple went out for like over a hear or so, and wasn't until after a bad break up that the girl went to the popo, which is just the lowest of the low imvho...
About the lowest thing a woman can do is say someone raped her when it's not true.. I place those kind of.people with child molesters in their sick, twisted thinking ..


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> I'm sure that's probably what went down..
> In the MTV story I was talking about the couple went out for like over a hear or so, and wasn't until after a bad break up that the girl went to the popo, which is just the lowest of the low imvho...
> About the lowest thing a woman can do is say someone raped her when it's not true.. I place those kind of.people with child molesters in their sick, twisted thinking ..


I agree and even after the guy has been vindicated people still want to believe he is guilty, shit like that really sticks.
I'm also thinking that girl went to the police because she was either cheated on or dumped, hell hath no fury and all that.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I agree and even after the guy has been vindicated people still want to believe he is guilty, shit like that really sticks.
> I'm also thinking that girl went to the police because she was either cheated on or dumped, hell hath no fury and all that.


 Yeah.. they didn't really get into details about why they broke up, guy just said something about trust issues..

The really crazy part is he has to register as a sex offender for the rest of his life.. man, talk about getting the short end of the stick..


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Yeah.. they didn't really get into details about why they broke up, guy just said something about trust issues..
> 
> The really crazy part is he has to register as a sex offender for the rest of his life.. man, talk about getting the short end of the stick..


That is crazy, with something so detrimentally life changing there should be guidelines for the use of good ol' common sense.
The worst part is when future employers etc do a check I'm sure the file won't say "was 18 years old and having consentual sex with his 16 year old girlfriend", it will say sex offender and automatically people will come to the worst possible conclusion that he fiddled with a child or something.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> That is crazy, with something so detrimentally life changing there should be guidelines for the use of good ol' common sense.
> The worst part is when future employers etc do a check I'm sure the file won't say "was 18 years old and having consentual sex with his 16 year old girlfriend", it will say sex offender and automatically people will come to the worst possible conclusion that he fiddled with a child or something.


 Funny you say that as they followed the guy around on the show and he went on a few job interviews and first thing he told them was he is a sex offender.. just the looks the interviewers gave him spoke volumes about his chance of landing a job.. which was about zero IMO..
Oh yeah.. and if he got a job, the cops call your place of employment and inform them you're a sex offender so it's like yeah you screwed up, but Christ it seems like your punishment never ends..
I just fail to see how that is justice.. Idk..


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Funny you say that as they followed the guy around on the show and he went on a few job interviews and first thing he told them was he is a sex offender.. just the looks the interviewers gave him spoke volumes about his chance of landing a job.. which was about zero IMO..
> Oh yeah.. and if he got a job, the cops call your place of employment and inform them you're a sex offender so it's like yeah you screwed up, but Christ it seems like your punishment never ends..
> I just fail to see how that is justice.. Idk..


I don't even understand how it even went as far as court in the first place, what DA would really want to prosecute such a case unless it was election time or something, it's also quite apparent to me that the GF although younger than the guy is devious,manipulative and probably a little smarter than the guy.
Poor guy is gonna come up on online searches with those blue dots indicating where he lives.
Surely a decent lawyer could have gotten it down to a misdemeanour or something. 
One would hope that the bitch gets what's coming to her someday.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2013)

That's why mandatory minimum sentences should be abolished in this country..
It takes the particulars out of any case and forces judges to hand down sentences that aren't always fitting for the circumstances just because some one some where said any offender of x crime should receive x punishment ..


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 20, 2013)

They entire judicial system in this country is fucked, all the way up to the Supreme court. Not one of the participants in the Wall St meltdown served a day in jail, even though EVERYONE admitted laws were broken. I had a friend who was 18 at the time, and he was busted with a oz of blow in NY under the Rockefeller laws, and received 25 to life, and had to serve 25 years minimum. Another school chum murdered a dude, and received 25 to life with the possibility of parole after 15 years served. It's all politics and having enough money to pay for a decent lawyer. I'll bet if her attorney played golf with the DA she would be walking around right now. Oh yea, my friend with the blow finally did get out. He was 43. Peace out


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> That's why mandatory minimum sentences should be abolished in this country..
> It takes the particulars out of any case and forces judges to hand down sentences that aren't always fitting for the circumstances just because some one some where said any offender of x crime should receive x punishment ..


Mandatory sentences aren't the problem when laws are properly defined. In certain situations, I think mandatory minimum sentencing can serve a purpose.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> That's why mandatory minimum sentences should be abolished in this country..
> It takes the particulars out of any case and forces judges to hand down sentences that aren't always fitting for the circumstances just because some one some where said any offender of x crime should receive x punishment ..


It seems it was selective sentencing for a selective prosecution.
I'm thinking statutory rape is a federal offence so why are other sections of society not prosecuted for the exact same crime, different religions promote marriage at 16 etc.
Different country I know but here in Ireland there was a case some years ago where something similar happened except both kids were under age but the guy was the only one prosecuted even though his GF was guilty of the exact same crime, I don't remember the sentence but it wasn't much, probably a warning and probation but the same mindset exists, the onus is always going to be on the male to prove there wasn't coercion or pressure used in such relationships and the girl if she sheds a few tears and tells her Daddy she loves him is seen as the victim.
I really feel for that kid but it's good his story is getting air time and exposure, if his name is googled at least the MTV clips would be on youtube.
I know if he was related to me I would have revenge on my mind no matter how long it took.
I would bet my house that if the girl was 18 and the guy 16 there would have been no prosecution.


----------



## BygonEra (Aug 20, 2013)

ginjawarrior said:


> With no details about what actually happened I have to go with the jurors finding her guilty of lewd acts with a child
> 
> She's clearly an adult and being a women shouldn't change the nature of her punishment
> 
> ...


Um... this has nothing to do with her being a woman. Did you watch the video? The defense mentioned other cases of sexual abuse cases involving WOMEN to compare the sentencing to. I would recommend watching the video before assuming the sentencing is "unfair" simply because she's a woman and should therefore get it easy... that's ridiculous.


----------



## RPM371 (Aug 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Interesting responses so far
> 
> So now what if it was a man instead of a woman and he got a 13 year old girl to touch his cock, do you think you would still feel the same way?


Check out 7 time PRCA All Around Cowboy Trevor Brazile's father, Jimmy Brazile. The 60 year old Brazile was giving private "roping" lessons to a then 15 year old female. He was rather quietly convicted in 2008, received parole 2 years later and is living with the same girl who's now over 18. Of course the "Christian" image of the Brazile rodeo empire had nothing to do with all this getting swept under the rug and absolutely no coverage of him living with his "victim".

One state's life sentence is another's "wait two years and then ya'll can start humping again".


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 21, 2013)

RPM371 said:


> Check out 7 time PRCA All Around Cowboy Trevor Brazile's father, Jimmy Brazile. The 60 year old Brazile was giving private "roping" lessons to a then 15 year old female. He was rather quietly convicted in 2008, received parole 2 years later and is living with the same girl who's now over 18. Of course the "Christian" image of the Brazile rodeo empire had nothing to do with all this getting swept under the rug and absolutely no coverage of him living with his "victim".
> 
> One state's life sentence is another's "wait two years and then ya'll can start humping again".


You certainly chose a poor example to prove your point.. A point which would otherwise be rational, given certain circumstances.. For example, a 16-17 year old girl consents to sex with an 18+ (given +3 years), no charges can legally be filed given the state of consent. It's difficult for me to comment on the mindset of a young girl giving consent at the same age I can imagine I would, (which I'm sure would have been 13, 14.. 15.. if I could have..). Women like sex just as much as men do, so why should the penalties for consentual sex be any different, excluding obvious age barriers?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 21, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Um... this has nothing to do with her being a woman. Did you watch the video? The defense mentioned other cases of sexual abuse cases involving WOMEN to compare the sentencing to. I would recommend watching the video before assuming the sentencing is "unfair" simply because she's a woman and should therefore get it easy... that's ridiculous.


Its the response from people on here if the situation was reversed and it was a grown man engaging in lewd acts with a 13 year-old boy/girl then there's no way there would be same attitude in this thread

"Its no big deal" "it's all 13 year-old kids think of"

*

Fuck I would have been a kid in the candy store if it was me when I was 13 .. I bet the kid whacks off every night thinking about this encounter



That's what I'm saying.. plus.. wtf 13 year old kid would tell their parents they got some ffs?​


*
Would you be comfortable hearing the above said about a 13 year-old female victim of sexual assault?


----------



## BBbubblegum (Aug 21, 2013)

Completley fair. If a man had a 13 year old girl touch him in the same manner, he would receive the same sentence. Women want equality when it benefits them (jobs, ability to own land, voting) but they dont want the cons. Few things get me more angry when i see women hitting men under the impression they wont be hit back.


----------



## karousing (Aug 21, 2013)

if a 13 year old girl touched some guys chest and was like oooo nipples.....

he would be like... girl, i think you're retarded.

if he was like "Hey! you gonna touch my nipples!!"

thats a different story. 

she should have gotten a psych evaluation and most likely mental care in a facility. 

she didnt force the boy to fuck her, didnt touch his dick, did not make him do anything that is really sexual. he got to poke some titties. i used to do that with girls in school at the age of 13. some of them were even 17-18 year olds. 

she was mentally, physically, sexually abused as a child and has some problems most likely. therefore she should be in a mental institution. not a prison with a life sentence. 

once again. what the fuck is wrong with you people.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 21, 2013)

karousing said:


> if a 13 year old girl touched some guys chest and was like oooo nipples.....
> 
> he would be like... girl, i think you're retarded.
> 
> ...


I agree, it seems in this case it was easier for her to be locked up than to help her sort out her head.
As previously mentioned if a guy whipped it out for a 13 year old kid to touch then he deserves to go to jail but go to any beach etc on a hot day and womens bare breasts are on show so genitalia they are not.
She shouldn't have done it but it definitely doesn't warrant locking her up for life.
I'm aware that in the US life means life for murder and rape but In this case does life mean life?


----------



## RPM371 (Aug 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You certainly chose a poor example to prove your point.. A point which would otherwise be rational, given certain circumstances.. For example, a 16-17 year old girl consents to sex with an 18+ (given +3 years), no charges can legally be filed given the state of consent. It's difficult for me to comment on the mindset of a young girl giving consent at the same age I can imagine I would, (which I'm sure would have been 13, 14.. 15.. if I could have..). Women like sex just as much as men do, so why should the penalties for consentual sex be any different, excluding obvious age barriers?


The disparity in the the sentences was my point. One person gets life for slight contact while the other gets 10 and out in 2 for repeated intercourse for over two years. If the sentences were reversed, I'd understand.

It really all boils down to mandatory minimums and the problems they cause.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 22, 2013)

karousing said:


> if a 13 year old girl touched some guys chest and was like oooo nipples.....
> 
> he would be like... girl, i think you're retarded.
> 
> ...


us people? we take child abuse seriously and dont invent bullshit scenarios to excuse someone just because they're a woman



fr3d12 said:


> I agree, it seems in this case it was easier for her to be locked up than to help her sort out her head.
> As previously mentioned if a guy whipped it out for a 13 year old kid to touch then he deserves to go to jail but go to any beach etc on a hot day and womens bare breasts are on show so genitalia they are not.
> She shouldn't have done it but it definitely doesn't warrant locking her up for life.
> I'm aware that in the US life means life for murder and rape but In this case does life mean life?


the vast majority of child abusers were abused as children. yes there should be more done to help them

but ultimately if they do not seek out help and if they proceed to pass their abuse down the line to the next generation then its time for the judicial system to punish them


----------



## karousing (Aug 22, 2013)

ginjawarrior said:


> us people? we take child abuse seriously and *dont invent bullshit scenarios *to excuse someone just because they're a woman
> 
> *the vast majority of child abusers were abused as children. yes there should be more done to help them*
> 
> but ultimately if they do not seek out help and if they *proceed to pass their abuse down the line to the next generation then its time for the judicial system to punish them*


this was never once about her being a woman. this was about a sentence that was completely over the top. it boils down to all people that abuse usually have problems. and yes, they should receive mental care. The child that was supposedly abused in this situation should receive some MENTAL CARE (even though he probably thinks it was awesome he got to touch tits).
how about the fact that kid now has to live in fear of touching woman because the last time he touched one they were put in jail... FOR LIFE. 
your retarded, ass-backward, pathetic excuse for a country is nothing more then a stain on humanity. 
you let people that do actual harm get away
you encourage violence, killing, lying, cheating, stealing, fuck everyone only care about yourself mentality, and worst of all you encourage the autopilot/zombie mode as seen way too much with people doing shit because " ITS ERR JAWWB" 
fucking pathetic.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 22, 2013)

karousing said:


> if a 13 year old girl touched some guys chest and was like oooo nipples.....
> 
> he would be like... girl, i think you're retarded.
> 
> ...





karousing said:


> this was never once about her being a woman.


Grow the fuck up and see how your treating this different because she's a woman 


> this was about a sentence that was completely over the top. it boils down to all people that abuse usually have problems. and yes, they should receive mental care.


Too late for mental care she crossed the line into physical


> The child that was supposedly abused in this situation should receive some MENTAL CARE (even though he probably thinks it was awesome he got to touch tits).


You have no idea how disgusting I find you attitude about a child abuse victim


> how about the fact that kid now has to live in fear of touching woman because the last time he touched one they were put in jail... FOR LIFE.


Wow just gets better 

So your saying we shouldn't jail kiddy fiddlers because it might hurt the kid?

Why don't you just ignore the fact that the kidney fiddlers put the kid in that position


> your retarded, ass-backward, pathetic excuse for a country is nothing more then a stain on humanity.
> you let people that do actual harm get away


Kiddy fiddling doesn't cause actual harm?


> you encourage violence, killing, lying, cheating, stealing, fuck everyone only care about yourself mentality, and worst of all you encourage the autopilot/zombie mode as seen way too much with people doing shit because " ITS ERR JAWWB"
> fucking pathetic.


You just spent last post encouraging kiddy fiddling not sure what leg you have to stand on


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 22, 2013)

ginjawarrior said:


> us people? we take child abuse seriously and dont invent bullshit scenarios to excuse someone just because they're a woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a big difference between pedophiles who groom children for abuse through manipulation and fear etc and men who snatch children off the street and what this lady did.
It is possible her behaviour was a precursor for a more serious offense but she should not be punished just because of what she might do in the future.
The severity and disparity of the sentence is ridiculous, currently being held in an Irish prison awaiting an extradition hearing is according to the FBI the largest distributor of child porn ever, he has made millions from the abuse and torture of children and set up numerous websites on the dark web for sharing such vile images but if he is extradited and convicted of the charges against him in the US the maximum sentence he could receive is 30 years, does that seem like a fair sentence for this scumbag?


----------



## karousing (Aug 22, 2013)

and that is why the usa, is not half.. but full retard


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 22, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> There's a big difference between pedophiles who groom children for abuse through manipulation and fear etc and men who snatch children off the street and what this lady did.
> It is possible her behaviour was a precursor for a more serious offense but she should not be punished just because of what she might do in the future.
> The severity and disparity of the sentence is ridiculous, currently being held in an Irish prison awaiting an extradition hearing is according to the FBI the largest distributor of child porn ever, he has made millions from the abuse and torture of children and set up numerous websites on the dark web for sharing such vile images but if he is extradited and convicted of the charges against him in the US the maximum sentence he could receive is 30 years, does that seem like a fair sentence for this scumbag?


A big difference really? Only difference I see is her gender and people's attitude on here

If this was just a discussion about the mandatory sentence then I wouldn't have issue

But it's "oh she's a women it's obviously not so bad bet the kid loved it"

Leaves a very bad taste in my mouth


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 22, 2013)

The justice system in the US serves it's citizens well in cases such as murder and rape etc but like most westrn countries money talks and I know that if this lady had the means for decent attorneys the outcome would have been different.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2384773/Eric-Eoin-Marques-largest-child-porn-dealer-planet-extradited-FBI.html


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 22, 2013)

karousing said:


> and that is why the usa, is not half.. but full retard


If your trying to suggest that I'm American you would be mistaken


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 22, 2013)

ginjawarrior said:


> A big difference really? Only difference I see is her gender and people's attitude on here
> 
> If this was just a discussion about the mandatory sentence then I wouldn't have issue
> 
> ...


I never once suggested that the kid liked what happened nor did I say the sentence was disparite solely because of the offender being a woman.
She let the kid touch her breasts, breasts are not genitalia and the kid was not forced by her, yes it was wrong and she deserves to be punished but not with the taking of the rest of her live which in essence is what she got.
I fail to see how you can compare a deviant pedophile who habitually preys on children and this lady who quite possibly didn't have an agenda or realise the severity of her actions, that is no excuse but is a mitigating factor.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 22, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I never once suggested that the kid liked what happened nor did I say the sentence was disparite solely because of the offender being a woman.


while you may not have said those things they certainly are jist of thread


> She let the kid touch her breasts, breasts are not genitalia


that distinction is a red herring



> and the kid was not forced by her


At 13 year-old it doesn't matter if she physically forced him or if she led him onto doing it the 13 year-old part over runs all of it


> yes it was wrong and she deserves to be punished but not with the taking of the rest of her live which in essence is what she got.


mandatory sentencing is wrong because she?


> I fail to see how you can compare a deviant pedophile who habitually preys on children and this lady who quite *possibly* didn't have an agenda or *realise* the severity of her actions, that is no excuse but is a mitigating factor.


possibly? Possibly not a deviant paedophile? She's a woman so she might not realise?

she was an adult and as such should be treated the same as other adults (even the ones without vaginas)


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 22, 2013)

ginjawarrior said:


> > while you may not have said those things they certainly are jist of thread
> 
> 
> I reiterate I did not say those things nor suggested it in any way, don't put words in my mouth.
> ...


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 22, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> ginjawarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I reiterate I did not say those things nor suggested it in any way, don't put words in my mouth.
> ...


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have no harrowing story to tell so I'll warn you once only not to get personal.

If you touch a female co-worker on the arm or back of the neck you will get done for sexual harrassment, those body parts aren't genitalia.

Child abuse is never going to be ok and again you try and twist my words.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 22, 2013)

ginjawarrior said:


> while you may not have said those things they certainly are jist of thread
> *that distinction is a red herring*
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a red herring. 

There is a big difference between sex (vaginal, anal, oral) and touching a tit, there are tits on TV in the day time; when have you seen a cock and balls @ 2pm on TV? It has nothing to do with the fact that the kid enjoyed it or the predator was a woman. It has to do with the severity of the crime compared to the severity of the punishment. 

I think the distinction people were trying to make, is that the mental duress of the victim plays a role in how _victimized _the person was. A thirteen year old boy is not in control of his faculties and would probably fuck a hole in the wall if you let him. It's the responsibility of the adult to know better, and the fact that the kid liked it is of no consequence. The law was designed to protect innocent youth, however, in this particular case the vagueness of the law normally designed to protect, allowed a woman who clearly needs psychiatric help, to herself be victimized by an unjust sentence that the judge had no control over. 

Any child can flip on Nat Geo channel or Discovery channel and see tits all over the place, so obviously they're not that big a deal. Women breast feed in public (rightfully so), and most people don't make a stink about it, so it seems weird to have a law that allows this type of insane punishment.

It's like if a 27 year old guy asked a 13 year old girl (that was attracted to him) if she wanted to slap his bare ass. I don't think that's a tolerable act either, but I don't think the guy should go to "fuck-me-in the-ass forever max security prison" because of it.


----------



## karousing (Aug 22, 2013)

the reason people arent allowed to go around grabbing tits and ass are not because they are genetalia, but because it isnt right to force yourself on someone..... are you fucking retarded ginja?

you inferred some mysterious message because you are fucking retarded.

males do not have breasts... oh wait... they do... with nipples and everything, they just arent as round.

breasts are not genetalia.

while it is child abuse, it does not deserve a life sentence. are you fucking retarded?

and all you can do is retaliate with "well you support child abuse". incorrect. you are a fucking retard. held back by your own idiocy and poor comprehension skills.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 23, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I have no harrowing story to tell so I'll warn you once only not to get personal.
> 
> If you touch a female co-worker on the arm or back of the neck you will get done for sexual harrassment, those body parts aren't genitalia.
> 
> Child abuse is never going to be ok and again you try and twist my words.





Beefbisquit said:


> That's not a red herring.
> 
> There is a big difference between sex (vaginal, anal, oral) and touching a tit, there are tits on TV in the day time; when have you seen a cock and balls @ 2pm on TV? It has nothing to do with the fact that the kid enjoyed it or the predator was a woman. It has to do with the severity of the crime compared to the severity of the punishment.
> 
> ...





karousing said:


> the reason people arent allowed to go around grabbing tits and ass are not because they are genetalia, but because it isnt right to force yourself on someone..... are you fucking retarded ginja?
> 
> you inferred some mysterious message because you are fucking retarded.
> 
> ...






> Prosecutor Chad Thompson argued the statute calls for a* 10-year minimum with a possible life sentence with the possibility of parole.* Thompson, in his argument to the justices, said there was skin-to-skin contact between the boy&#8217;s hand and Taylor&#8217;s breast. He also said *Taylor tried to remove the boy&#8217;s clothing and demanded he have sex with her*, rather than requested it.






> Taylor, who lived in Jackpot, Nev., at the time of the crime,* kissed a friend&#8217;s child, forced him to touch her breast and asked him to have sex with her *in February 2008.




http://magicvalley.com/news/local/article_441731b0-5a17-5b4f-8890-a70bc318ae88.html

http://elkodaily.com/news/local/supreme-court-to-decide-on-elko-appeals/article_41994a10-4778-11e1-97f7-001871e3ce6c.html


.......


----------



## karousing (Aug 23, 2013)

I had not seen those before. thank you for linking them. i have one question though which is about the viability of evidence and what that actually means. the emboldened statement in particular. i am not not advocating child abuse as you like to infer but finding out the truth is another matter. why is the evidence not viable upon review? this is a genuine question. 

Michelle Taylor
The Supreme Court affirmed the conviction of Michelle Taylor, a Jackpot woman convicted of lewdness with a minor. The case went to the Supreme Court in mid-October, at which time Taylor&#8217;s defense argued a life sentence for &#8220;asking a boy to have sex with her&#8221; was &#8220;cruel and unusual punishment.&#8221;
Prosecutor Chad Thompson argued the statute calls for a 10-year minimum with a possible life sentence with the possibility of parole. Thompson, in his argument to the justices, said there was skin-to-skin contact between the boy&#8217;s hand and Taylor&#8217;s breast. He also said Taylor tried to remove the boy&#8217;s clothing and demanded he have sex with her, rather than requested it.
*Taylor&#8217;s defense had sought a review of the evidence in the case; not a re-trial or review of sentencing. However, the viability of the evidence would have had an impact on the trial&#8217;s outcome.*
According to court records, Taylor was arrested for lewdness in February 2008 after the 13-year-old boy&#8217;s mother told sheriff&#8217;s deputies that Taylor had tried to have sex with her son.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 23, 2013)

ginjawarrior said:


> http://magicvalley.com/news/local/article_441731b0-5a17-5b4f-8890-a70bc318ae88.html
> 
> http://elkodaily.com/news/local/supreme-court-to-decide-on-elko-appeals/article_41994a10-4778-11e1-97f7-001871e3ce6c.html
> 
> ...


...and that changes everything. It wasn't just titty touching.


----------

